# Any advice on this one



## Musaexcavating (Sep 19, 2014)

Guys this lot looks like a pita from satellite well it's not any better in person and I have no clue how to bid this one thinking 350 1-3 . 180 to shovel all walks , 85 for melt on the walks and 250 to salt this disaster. Oh there is a pretty fence around the whole property separating the public walk from the parking lot.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

your 1-3 might be a bit high I'm thinking.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

If it were me I think I would say.
$300 for plowing
$150 for shoveling
$300 for salting
$80 for walks hard to say from pic??

If it looks a lot worse in person then go with it.


----------



## Musaexcavating (Sep 19, 2014)

TKLAWN;1841303 said:


> If it were me I think I would say.
> $300 for plowing
> $150 for shoveling
> $300 for salting
> ...


And this is in massachusetts so prices seem higher over here. The walk for the town are my responsibility it's about 1200 feet of walks total about 400' of the walk are 6' walks. And the whole bottom of the property on the screen shot has to be brought around back you can lose a little along the fence but any significant snow it will be a long push. Thanks for the input at least I know my prices are ballpark. First time plowing for myself maybe I'll just sit home and drink beer all winter instead


----------



## treetech (Dec 16, 2013)

After reading this I would say that i would agree with your pricing.... however I don't think I charge enough for salt. If it where my lot I would price plowing and blowing the same as you but would be more like $150 for salt


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Musaexcavating;1841295 said:


> Guys this lot looks like a pita from satellite well it's not any better in person and I have no clue how to bid this one thinking 350 1-3 . 180 to shovel all walks , 85 for melt on the walks and 250 to salt this disaster. Oh there is a pretty fence around the whole property separating the public walk from the parking lot.


advise ? here goes . you say pita? no clue? call a few snow removal contractors , let them bid on it for you


----------



## Musaexcavating (Sep 19, 2014)

treetech;1841376 said:


> After reading this I would say that i would agree with your pricing.... however I don't think I charge enough for salt. If it where my lot I would price plowing and blowing the same as you but would be more like $150 for salt


I got the price today and salt here is at $110 ton bulk picked up sO I figured about 1 yard still working the numbers thinking it might be more like $250ish. Thanks for the input tree tech tymusic I. Thinking I'll make the most money hauling out after 1 good storm hell after any storm with this lot


----------



## treetech (Dec 16, 2013)

110$ picked up sound high, last year we where paying $95 per ton delivers for treated salt and $75 per ton for rock salt delivered (both for 45 ton loads) and yes if theres no room to stack snow you will make enough off hauling. Looks like you got it all figured out.


----------



## Musaexcavating (Sep 19, 2014)

Citytow;1841377 said:


> advise ? here goes . you say pita? no clue? call a few snow removal contractors , let them bid on it for you


Did I ask for you to bid it I asked for advise you don't even need to throw numbers at me I already threw them out there I wanted to know if they sounded ballpark that's it. I have already gone through the lots with a couple guys and we went to there's we bounce numbers off each other we don't try to keep them a secret. I thought everyone on here is a snow removal contractor ? Well that's why I came on here only when I had numbers did I ask what everyone thought .I didn't ask for what someone would bid exactly. What's the point of the bidding forum if you can't ask a question About estimating just like you I don't do this year round I dig dirt I just got into doing snow this year I know how to bid dirt not snow . You have to start somewhere.


----------



## Musaexcavating (Sep 19, 2014)

treetech;1841388 said:


> 110$ picked up sound high, last year we where paying $95 per ton delivers for treated salt and $75 per ton for rock salt delivered (both for 45 ton loads) and yes if theres no room to stack snow you will make enough off hauling. Looks like you got it all figured out.


It was $100 last year went up this year i guess . Thanks for the comments


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

treetech;1841388 said:


> 110$ picked up sound high, last year we where paying $95 per ton delivers for treated salt and $75 per ton for rock salt delivered (both for 45 ton loads) and yes if theres no room to stack snow you will make enough off hauling. Looks like you got it all figured out.


Have you gotten pricing for Salt this year???.....I don't know about your area ...But Salt prices in this area have almost doubled.....payup


----------



## Musaexcavating (Sep 19, 2014)

Defcon 5;1841631 said:


> Have you gotten pricing for Salt this year???.....I don't know about your area ...But Salt prices in this area have almost doubled.....payup


Ya defcon that is this years price called two days ago.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Musaexcavating;1841632 said:


> Ya defcon that is this years price called two days ago.


Im not in your area....But it looks pretty good to me.......:salute:


----------



## Musaexcavating (Sep 19, 2014)

Defcon 5;1841637 said:


> Im not in your area....But it looks pretty good to me.......:salute:


I would check your area I just read an article today about how your area is low on salt or something around those lines well everywhere is low on salt but I guess you guys are worse off because of the logistics. We have a cargil salt pile 5 miles from my house so don't know if that would help prices here.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Musaexcavating;1841642 said:


> I would check your area I just read an article today about how your area is low on salt or something around those lines well everywhere is low on salt but I guess you guys are worse off because of the logistics. We have a cargil salt pile 5 miles from my house so don't know if that would help prices here.


Prices have gone way up here.....Which is funny because there is a Huge salt mine under Detroit...

Cargill Dock is almost full here and the salt mine has quite a Bit but yet they feel the need to gouge the crap out of people,,,,,,


----------



## Musaexcavating (Sep 19, 2014)

Defcon 5;1841646 said:


> Prices have gone way up here.....Which is funny because there is a Huge salt mine under Detroit...
> 
> Cargill Dock is almost full here and the salt mine has quite a Bit but yet they feel the need to gouge the crap out of people,,,,,,


The article also said something about salt mines collapsing . Hey pass the price on to the customer everyone in your area will be paying the same price.


----------

